# Share Your Entries! (Spooktacular 2015 Archive)



## Justin (Oct 10, 2015)

While you must post your entry in the official Submissions boards in order to enter the contests, you can also post your entries in this thread if you wish to share them with everyone!

Keep in mind that it's your choice if you wish to use this thread or not and remember that this does not count as an official entry. *You must submit through the official Submission boards to actually enter the contests.*


----------



## Locket (Oct 10, 2015)

I made my collectable!



Spoiler


----------



## Luxanna (Oct 10, 2015)

While I havent offically submitted my design, this is what I came up with, I need to change the outline and probably remove the sparkles if is to much xD


----------



## Locket (Oct 10, 2015)

Darth Vader, we are going to Hogwarts to learn music.


----------



## Hatori (Oct 10, 2015)

Here is my entry!


----------



## riummi (Oct 10, 2015)

Hatori said:


> Here is my entry!



this needs to happen


----------



## jiny (Oct 10, 2015)

Aithycou said:


> View attachment 152151
> 
> Darth Vader, we are going to Hogwarts to learn music.



Is that you??????


----------



## Locket (Oct 10, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> Is that you??????



its a giraffe and a fox.


----------



## jiny (Oct 10, 2015)

Aithycou said:


> its a giraffe and a fox.



ohhhh okay.


----------



## Jacob (Oct 11, 2015)

This is one of my possible Entries I suppose

Going to keep doing different ideas throughout the week to see which ones i like most at the end


----------



## doveling (Oct 11, 2015)

pumpkin pie, not the most halloween related thing, but still~​


----------



## aleshapie (Oct 11, 2015)

The king of all candies...    -Jack


----------



## Dinosaurz (Oct 11, 2015)

Nvm I can't draw


----------



## Jacob (Oct 11, 2015)

My second Idea 

















After all, you shouldn't enter *the Woods* without your axe ​


----------



## yoyo98 (Oct 11, 2015)

Hatori said:


> Here is my entry!



Dude that collectible is awesome! 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Here's my collectible:








I just LOVEEE pumpkin pie ^-^


----------



## sej (Oct 11, 2015)

Here's mine! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






The Hidden Owl said:


> Finished mine!
> 
> I'm hecka nervous that someone will steal my idea and do a better job though... haha.



Omg same


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 11, 2015)

Made my collectable, but after seeing these entries, I might be seeing my chances starting to dwindle


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 11, 2015)

Here is mine, a Broom and Cobweb collectable 
Transparent: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Full:


----------



## yoyo98 (Oct 11, 2015)

peche said:


> pumpkin pie, not the most halloween related thing, but still~​



Oops, I didn't realize you made a pumpkin pie collectible until just now. I guess we had the same idea. XD


----------



## Luxanna (Oct 11, 2015)

I submitted my final entry of a witch's cauldron 
simple work but still fun ;-;~


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 11, 2015)

Nidalee said:


> I submitted my final entry of a witch's cauldron
> simple work but still fun ;-;~



That is super cute!


----------



## Blizzard (Oct 11, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> My second Idea
> 
> View attachment 152230 View attachment 152231
> 
> ...



I'm really liking the golden axe. 



Nidalee said:


> I submitted my final entry of a witch's cauldron
> simple work but still fun ;-;~



Simple work??  Yours is really cute. It may be simple to you but I can't do squat!


----------



## N e s s (Oct 11, 2015)

I have a great idea for the costume contest


----------



## Luxanna (Oct 11, 2015)

Blizzard said:


> I'm really liking the golden axe.
> 
> 
> 
> Simple work??  Yours is really cute. It may be simple to you but I can't do squat!





Cadbberry said:


> That is super cute!




Thanks everyone, I wanted/ had another pixel but it was a little to much for TBT likes, So I was goign to do a cat in a witch hat but I couldnt make the paws right so I decided on a witch cauldron


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Oct 11, 2015)

Here is my rough sketch:



I'll add all the shading and details later.


----------



## lizzy541 (Oct 11, 2015)

just some ideas for them i had c: no idea what i'll end up submitting tho (or if i'll submit anything!!)


Spoiler:


----------



## Lily. (Oct 11, 2015)

Spoiler







I hope this works. It's not the best but it was fun to make ^^


----------



## Jas0n (Oct 11, 2015)

Please remember to submit a thread with your submission in the submissions board otherwise it will *not be accepted.*


----------



## Vizionari (Oct 11, 2015)

Mega_Cabbage said:


> Here is my rough sketch:
> 
> View attachment 152335
> 
> I'll add all the shading and details later.


Aw it's so cute!


----------



## Splendor (Oct 11, 2015)

lizzy541 said:


> just some ideas for them i had c: no idea what i'll end up submitting tho (or if i'll submit anything!!)
> 
> 
> Spoiler:



That ghost. I want. 

I have been working on a costume for school and what s coincidence!  There's a costume contest here. My sewing machine jammed too much so I'll be handsewing the rest :x Yay, funn.... but it's all made from scratch 乁( ˙ ω˙乁)


----------



## King Dorado (Oct 11, 2015)

I made what i thought was a pretty cool one, but my household says its cheezy, so back to the drawing board...


----------



## Healer (Oct 11, 2015)

I really like the black cats and the skull. I'm still deciding what I could do as one..ʕ； ?`ᴥ??ʔ


----------



## Luxanna (Oct 12, 2015)

Lily. said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like it, I wish the background needed wasnt so dark >.<


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 12, 2015)

Someone should make wisp http://animalcrossing.wikia.com/wiki/Wisp as a collectible :3


----------



## doveling (Oct 12, 2015)

yoyo98 said:


> Oops, I didn't realize you made a pumpkin pie collectible until just now. I guess we had the same idea. XD



hahah thats ok, what can i say, great minds think alike!
though yours is way neater!


----------



## spamurai (Oct 12, 2015)

Sej said:


> Here's mine!





Mega_Cabbage said:


> Here is my rough sketch: View attachment 152335




I like these two, very cute 

Anyway, I made a Dark Pumpkin Collectible.
Also, just because I thought it would be cool, I also made a gif version of the candle flickering.

With Background:





Alpha Background:





Animated:


----------



## King Dorado (Oct 12, 2015)

nice- one of mine i'm working on is also a dark pumpkin (pitch black)


----------



## Dinosaurz (Oct 12, 2015)

King Dad said:


> I made what i thought was a pretty cool one, but my household says its cheezy, so back to the drawing board...



What did it look like?


----------



## cornimer (Oct 12, 2015)

Cadbberry said:


> Someone should make wisp http://animalcrossing.wikia.com/wiki/Wisp as a collectible :3



YES!
(except not me because I can't compute XD)


----------



## Miharu (Oct 12, 2015)

Hatori said:


> Here is my entry!





Jacob_lawall said:


> This is one of my possible Entries I suppose
> View attachment 152184View attachment 152185
> Going to keep doing different ideas throughout the week to see which ones i like most at the end





Jacob_lawall said:


> My second Idea
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Mega_Cabbage said:


> Here is my rough sketch:
> 
> View attachment 152335
> 
> I'll add all the shading and details later.





lizzy541 said:


> just some ideas for them i had c: no idea what i'll end up submitting tho (or if i'll submit anything!!)
> 
> 
> Spoiler:





spamurai said:


> I like these two, very cute
> 
> Anyway, I made a Dark Pumpkin Collectible.
> Also, just because I thought it would be cool, I also made a gif version of the candle flickering.
> ...



Ahhh I'm really loving all of these!! ;v ; Great job you guys!! <3 Everyone's entries are looking great!!


----------



## Lily. (Oct 12, 2015)

All of these are amazing! ^^ I love them all

I've been trying to decide which one I should enter of these two:



Spoiler





I noticed it doesn't really look like a classic collectible



My favorite candy of all time


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Oct 12, 2015)

So my project for this afternoon: 





















Always loved the intense sugary taste Candy Corn provided and it has always been one of my favorites.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Oct 12, 2015)

I want to cry because animations aren't allowed. Just had this idea:


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 12, 2015)

Lily. said:


> All of these are amazing! ^^ I love them all
> 
> I've been trying to decide which one I should enter of these two:
> 
> ...



The cat blends in a little at the bottom and make him harder to see, but it is soooo cute :3


----------



## fink (Oct 12, 2015)

here's my derpy looking cat entry xD I know its ugly but eh oh well. I'm not an artist and pixel art is just awful for me


----------



## Toot (Oct 12, 2015)

Scaling them down is a headache. I might re-up them in a better quality if at all possible..



Spoiler


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 13, 2015)

I wish everyone good luck!



Spoiler: Here is my entry :3


----------



## DaCoSim (Oct 13, 2015)

OK, I finally finished my collectible entry  










Hope you guys like it 

Here is the animated one that I did before I found out we couldn't do animated ones, LOL!



Spoiler



http://piskel-imgstore-b.appspot.com/img/a0e73fbd-71d2-11e5-8171-4b44f10b834e.gif



And my other runner up:



Spoiler:  Jack o lantern glow wand











Hmmmmm... I think I need to lighten it up so it can be seen better.


----------



## Shimmer (Oct 13, 2015)

Oh wow! You all are so good at pixel work! I'll have to work on a few for fun later on.


----------



## Shimmer (Oct 13, 2015)

Well, here you go.






It's a really horrible candy apple.

Whoa, the background colour went all funky on me. Ah well, not entering it anyway.


----------



## Heyden (Oct 13, 2015)

Shimmer said:


> Well, here you go.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's because you saved in JPEG ;P you shouldve saved in PNG


----------



## Corrie (Oct 13, 2015)

Here's mine! 






It's a witch hat with a mask


----------



## Shimmer (Oct 13, 2015)

Haydenn said:


> It's because you saved in JPEG ;P you shouldve saved in PNG



GAAH I did, didn't I? -facepalm- 
Thanks. xD


----------



## Corrie (Oct 13, 2015)

Here's my Halloween costume! It's Ayu Tsukimiya from Kanon. c:


----------



## Araie (Oct 13, 2015)

Shimmer said:


> Well, here you go.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You should! That looks really cute and pretty, haha.


----------



## King Dorado (Oct 14, 2015)

Spooky Jack-O-Lantern.  trying to decide if i should tweak it more:


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Oct 14, 2015)

*listens to Bonetrousle the entire time making this*


Spoiler:  



*Trick Or Treat Bag*


----------



## King Dorado (Oct 14, 2015)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> *listens to Bonetrousle the entire time making this*
> 
> 
> Spoiler:
> ...



i like it- just like those plastic pumpkin trick or treat kits.


----------



## spamurai (Oct 14, 2015)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> *listens to Bonetrousle the entire time making this*
> 
> 
> Spoiler:
> ...



Ut-oh... We found the winner :O


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 14, 2015)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> *listens to Bonetrousle the entire time making this*
> 
> 
> Spoiler:
> ...



This, the pumpkin pie, skull, and the golden axe are the best so far!  ( Pssst Jacob, add some blood dripping  )

The Trick or Treat bag is definitely a winner-winner-chicken-dinner though!  I can't wait till I have some free time so I can make a couple options to submit!


----------



## yoyo98 (Oct 14, 2015)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> *listens to Bonetrousle the entire time making this*
> 
> 
> Spoiler:
> ...



Okay, that is awesome. Seriously. I would pay a lot of bells for that.


----------



## King Dorado (Oct 14, 2015)

does anyone think my jackolantern looks good rough like that, or do you think it would be better smoothed out more at the edges?


----------



## p e p p e r (Oct 15, 2015)

I gave it a try since Halloween is my fav holiday.  
Where would we be without the Czar of Halloween?





​


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Oct 15, 2015)

Here are my spoopy gooey/candied apple entries! SO GUD


----------



## Heyden (Oct 15, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> View attachment 152737View attachment 152738
> Here are my spoopy gooey/candied apple entries! SO GUD



ooh, I really like it actually ;P


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Oct 15, 2015)

Haydenn said:


> ooh, I really like it actually ;P



Thanks, I'm not a very good pixeler... X.X


----------



## Araie (Oct 15, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> View attachment 152737View attachment 152738
> Here are my spoopy gooey/candied apple entries! SO GUD



More spoopyness. My gosh.  
Anyways, I really do like it! (Especially the shading on the gooeyness, haha.) I think I would recommend making the apple making a bit smaller though. You can't see much of the background.. other than that though, I would definitely say that it's one of the best I have seen!


----------



## Campy (Oct 15, 2015)

Mega_Cabbage said:


> I want to cry because animations aren't allowed. Just had this idea:
> 
> View attachment 152485


I reeeeeally love this one! And gosh, the animated one is so cute, too. ♥ Too bad that's not allowed!


----------



## King Dorado (Oct 15, 2015)

p e p p e r said:


> I gave it a try since Halloween is my fav holiday.
> Where would we be without the Czar of Halloween?
> 
> 
> ...



looks just like him!


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Oct 15, 2015)

I'm really wishing that I could edit a few things on mine... oh well. ; ;


----------



## kikotoot (Oct 15, 2015)

I don't think this one would be allowed but this is an edited one I made 

Does anyone know where i can colour pixel by pixel to make a legitimate entry?


----------



## Dinosaurz (Oct 15, 2015)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> *listens to Bonetrousle the entire time making this*
> 
> 
> Spoiler:
> ...



You copied my idea *dies*
WHYYYY 
The best artist had to copy my idea nooo

- - - Post Merge - - -

What happens now?




We both had the same idea so does the best one go through or both of them or the first one or what

- - - Post Merge - - -

Might as well now share as my dream is ruined


----------



## spamurai (Oct 15, 2015)

Slammint said:


> You copied my idea *dies*
> WHYYYY
> The best artist had to copy my idea nooo
> 
> ...



It's down to the staff/mods to shortlist all the entries I think, then it will go up for a vote to everyone.
They're nowhere near identical, and they're both cute, so you're both still in for a chance to win


----------



## Dinosaurz (Oct 15, 2015)

spamurai said:


> It's down to the staff/mods to shortlist all the entries I think, then it will go up for a vote to everyone.
> They're nowhere near identical, and they're both cute, so you're both still in for a chance to win



Thanks!
Thought it was a good idea, too late to change I guess .


----------



## King Dorado (Oct 15, 2015)

hey, don't worry, I'm working on a jack-o-lantern and i bet there'll be a gazillion of those entered.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Oct 15, 2015)

King Dad said:


> hey, don't worry, I'm working on a jack-o-lantern and i bet there'll be a gazillion of those entered.



Still
I thought my idea was like amazing, but guess it isn't .
Oh well, hopefully I could by them at the shop


----------



## King Dorado (Oct 15, 2015)

kikotoot said:


> I don't think this one would be allowed but this is an edited one I made View attachment 152758



why wouldnt it be allowed?


----------



## Dinosaurz (Oct 15, 2015)

King Dad said:


> why wouldnt it be allowed?



Because she didn't draw it, it's not her design


----------



## kikotoot (Oct 15, 2015)

if I were to draw it does it matter it was taken from yoshi's island? if not what programs can i make the picture on cuz the main reason i photoshopped it was cuz idk how too make the pixel art  do you like it?


----------



## Dinosaurz (Oct 15, 2015)

kikotoot said:


> if I were to draw it does it matter it was taken from yoshi's island? if not what programs can i make the picture on cuz the main reason i photoshopped it was cuz idk how too make the pixel art  do you like it?



It has to be your own design sooooo.
I used fire alpaca


----------



## Sona (Oct 15, 2015)

Doing a jack-o-lantern candy bag isn't just one persons idea? They're very Halloweeny and common to see in stores and for people to use, so it's no wonder more than one person chose it, nothing to be upset and die over o 3 o


----------



## Dinosaurz (Oct 15, 2015)

Rei Parfait said:


> Doing a jack-o-lantern candy bag isn't just one persons idea? They're very Halloweeny and common to see in stores and for people to use, so it's no wonder more than one person chose it, nothing to be upset and die over o 3 o



It is to me because she is the best artist lol.
I know it's not just my idea (duh) as I didn't say it out load. I'm dying anyway.


----------



## Chocofruit (Oct 15, 2015)

I tried making something, not very original, but I thinks it's fine. 

I call it "Jack's Jack O'Lantern".


Spoiler: Prototype - Jack's Jack O'Lantern











It may be hard to see, but it's based upon Jack Jack O'Lantern
This is but a prototype, that's why it doesn't have the correct backdrop. x(

Here's the finished version


Spoiler: Finished - Jack's Jack O'Lantern


----------



## Sona (Oct 15, 2015)

Slammint said:


> It is to me because she is the best artist lol.
> I know it's not just my idea (duh) as I didn't say it out load. I'm dying anyway.



Even so, you shouldn't really throw a tantrum just because someones art is better than yours, if anything be glad 
There's some people with amazing talents on here and if they end up making some of these collectibles, it would be great to have them in such great quality 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Chocofruit said:


> I tried making something, not very original, but I thinks it's fine.
> 
> I call it "Jack's Jack O'Lantern".
> 
> ...



I like yours ^u^ 
I like pumpkins in general ; q ;


----------



## Dinosaurz (Oct 15, 2015)

Rei Parfait said:


> Even so, you shouldn't really throw a tantrum just because someones art is better than yours, if anything be glad
> There's some people with amazing talents on here and if they end up making some of these collectibles, it would be great to have them in such great quality
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



I'm not?

Your confuzzling me


----------



## kikotoot (Oct 15, 2015)

is there an online version? (haven't downloaded anything on my computer yet)


----------



## Dinosaurz (Oct 15, 2015)

kikotoot said:


> is there an online version? (haven't downloaded anything on my computer yet)



No :/
You could try and find an online website like pixelr or whatever it's called


----------



## kikotoot (Oct 15, 2015)

heres a home made one!


----------



## King Dorado (Oct 15, 2015)

so that's a mario/luigi Boo?


----------



## kikotoot (Oct 15, 2015)

yep!

- - - Post Merge - - -

I figured it's be ok because theres a yoshi egg collectible


----------



## Araie (Oct 15, 2015)

kikotoot said:


> yep!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I figured it's be ok because theres a yoshi egg collectible



Unfortunately, I think you may be incorrect on that. That was the PAST, so the rules were most likely different from now. It specifically says to have a unique, one of a kind collectible. I really do like what you made though.. if anyone would like to correct me on my statement, that's fine!


----------



## kikotoot (Oct 15, 2015)

Hopefully its not too late to resubmit (the smiling emoji with the forehead sweat goes here)


----------



## Araie (Oct 15, 2015)

kikotoot said:


> Hopefully its not too late to resubmit (the smiling emoji with the forehead sweat goes here)



The deadline is the 17th, so you do have time. Quick question; did you already submit it? Apologies, I am just a bit confused as if you did submit it or not.


----------



## kikotoot (Oct 15, 2015)

i did submit in unfortunately


----------



## Bri Hassleberry (Oct 15, 2015)

Aah here's my entry for the collectible contest!



:3c


----------



## Araie (Oct 15, 2015)

kikotoot said:


> i did submit in unfortunately



Hm.. I don't think you can do anything then. 



Bri Hassleberry said:


> Aah here's my entry for the collectible contest!
> 
> View attachment 152798View attachment 152799
> 
> :3c



Amazing. I especially love the little leaf, haha.


----------



## Bri Hassleberry (Oct 15, 2015)

Araie said:


> Hm.. I don't think you can do anything then.
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing. I especially love the little leaf, haha.



Ahh thank you! B)


----------



## King Dorado (Oct 15, 2015)

kikotoot said:


> Hopefully its not too late to resubmit (the smiling emoji with the forehead sweat goes here)



maybe the judges can give you an advance ruling.  i think some other posters submitted collectibles of ACNL's Jack, as well...


----------



## kikotoot (Oct 15, 2015)

I'd probably do another kinda cutesy thing thats not half trademarked if its not allowed 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cadbberry said:


> Someone should make wisp http://animalcrossing.wikia.com/wiki/Wisp as a collectible :3



especially if it were the hat part of one because then it fits the theme like pave feathers but is more unique and has a "pedestal" (hat) to show its uniqueness cuz only 6 people would have one so it doubles as a trophy and collectible that fits the theme  whisps are also cute so the whole thing would be pretty cool 

- - - Post Merge - - -

my original idea was a candle (the little metal ones inside jackolanterns) where the orange flame morphs into a blue ghost


----------



## sej (Oct 16, 2015)

Sej said:


> Here's mine!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm just comparing mine to everyone else's, I don't have a good chance D:


----------



## Speedydash (Oct 16, 2015)

It's my first time ever doing this xD!!  Here's mine, don't steal please


----------



## Araie (Oct 16, 2015)

Quick question to anyone! How can you make your collectible transparent..?


----------



## Lily. (Oct 16, 2015)

Araie said:


> Quick question to anyone! How can you make your collectible transparent..?


It depends, what are you using?


----------



## Araie (Oct 16, 2015)

Lily. said:


> It depends, what are you using?



I was using MS Paint to make my collectible, but I believe I heard you can't make your collectible transparent on Paint.. so I don't really know what program to use now..


----------



## Kanapachi (Oct 16, 2015)

Araie said:


> I was using MS Paint to make my collectible, but I believe I heard you can't make your collectible transparent on Paint.. so I don't really know what program to use now..



Gimp and Paint.NET work.


----------



## Araie (Oct 16, 2015)

Kanapachi said:


> Gimp and Paint.NET work.



Oh, yes, GIMP! I already have that downloaded on my computer, so I should be good. Thanks!


----------



## King Dorado (Oct 16, 2015)

yeah i've gotta figure that out too.  i guess they want the transparent background to also be 28 x 28??


----------



## Araie (Oct 16, 2015)

King Dad said:


> yeah i've gotta figure that out too.  i guess they want the transparent background to also be 28 x 28??



Yeah, I think so. I have no idea why they actually want a transparent version though.. doesn't make much sense if you ask me.


----------



## Chocofruit (Oct 16, 2015)

Araie said:


> Yeah, I think so. I have no idea why they actually want a transparent version though.. doesn't make much sense if you ask me.



They want the transparent backgrounds to be 24x24


----------



## King Dorado (Oct 16, 2015)

Chocofruit said:


> They want the transparent backgrounds to be 24x24



but the collectible design itself is up to 24 x 24, that wouldnt leave room for a background...


----------



## Chocofruit (Oct 16, 2015)

King Dad said:


> but the collectible design itself is up to 24 x 24, that wouldnt leave room for a background...



I know, but in the rules it specifies that Images with the transparent background should be 24x24, and the images with the background has to be the designated 28x28. 

The images can be smaller than 24x24, but not larger is my guess, as just to fit your creation
Here's a bit of the rules.


> Design your entry keeping in mind the provided background image () which the collectibles will be placed on. Make sure to maintain a transparent version as well to provide us. *The collectible alone without background should not be larger than 24 x 24 pixels.*


----------



## kikotoot (Oct 16, 2015)

I used sumo paint to draw the collectible and "remove background from image online, edit photos for free" to make it transparent (its tough to not end up with a "glow" effect after though) but no downloadings are required


----------



## SoraSmiles (Oct 16, 2015)

Wow there are so many great submissions! Amazing job guys and good luck! 

So here is my entry  I'm obsessed with Animal Crossing and Halloween is my favorite holiday. So as much as it's not too creative I wanted a purple pumpkin head lol I also made all the other colors and faces but I'll post those later.


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Oct 16, 2015)

kikotoot said:


> Hopefully its not too late to resubmit (the smiling emoji with the forehead sweat goes here)



if you make the design yourself, you can still do a design based off of the mario ghost... you just cant copy and past it.


----------



## Shimmer (Oct 16, 2015)

SoraSmiles said:


> Wow there are so many great submissions! Amazing job guys and good luck!
> 
> So here is my entry  I'm obsessed with Animal Crossing and Halloween is my favorite holiday. So as much as it's not too creative I wanted a purple pumpkin head lol I also made all the other colors and faces but I'll post those later.
> 
> ...



This would be really cute actually! It would be cool if it came in a set like the candies where it would have different colours, though I really like that purple colour. <3


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Oct 16, 2015)

Araie said:


> Yeah, I think so. I have no idea why they actually want a transparent version though.. doesn't make much sense if you ask me.



They haven't decided if they will use the background given, so they need a transparent version for other possible backgrounds.


----------



## SoraSmiles (Oct 16, 2015)

Shimmer said:


> This would be really cute actually! It would be cool if it came in a set like the candies where it would have different colours, though I really like that purple colour. <3



Aw thanks  yea I wouldn't mind submitting the rest I made or even making some special versions of them for them to use as collectibles. It'd be really cool to contribute something to the forums


----------



## Araie (Oct 16, 2015)

Chocofruit said:


> I know, but in the rules it specifies that Images with the transparent background should be 24x24, and the images with the background has to be the designated 28x28.
> 
> The images can be smaller than 24x24, but not larger is my guess, as just to fit your creation
> Here's a bit of the rules.



Oh, ok, I don't think I actually ever saw that, haha. Luckily, mine is not too big so it should be good.




The Hidden Owl said:


> They haven't decided if they will use the background given, so they need a transparent version for other possible backgrounds.



Ah, okay. That makes more sense now that you say it that way.


----------



## p e p p e r (Oct 16, 2015)

SoraSmiles said:


> Wow there are so many great submissions! Amazing job guys and good luck!
> 
> So here is my entry  I'm obsessed with Animal Crossing and Halloween is my favorite holiday. So as much as it's not too creative I wanted a purple pumpkin head lol I also made all the other colors and faces but I'll post those later.
> 
> ...



ah yours would be so cute with the one I made.  it would be awesome to have all the pumpkin masks


----------



## kikotoot (Oct 16, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> if you make the design yourself, you can still do a design based off of the mario ghost... you just cant copy and past it.



Thats very good news cuz i made it myself


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Oct 16, 2015)

Jambette is pretty scary already so I made her more spooky. It's spooky ghost Jambette in a jar.
I'm kind of frustrated at my mouse and the fact that I couldn't quite get it to look the way I wanted.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 16, 2015)

My entry lmao Full picture : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Render :


----------



## fink (Oct 16, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> My entry lmao Full picture :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



best! haha this one made me laugh out loud


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Oct 17, 2015)

Looking at all these other entries I almost don't want to share mine. ._.
Oh well.

Have a purple and orange wrapped chocolate bar, hahah.


----------



## King Dorado (Oct 17, 2015)

yass!  AC has chocolate in it, and can use more...


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Oct 17, 2015)

King Dad said:


> yass!  AC has chocolate in it, and can use more...



Thanks ;u;
Are you going to submit a collectible?


----------



## King Dorado (Oct 17, 2015)

punctuallyAbsent said:


> Thanks ;u;
> Are you going to submit a collectible?



yes, almost done tweaking it.  i've never made digital art before; the transparent background thingy has been messing me up but i think i've got it figured out now...


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Oct 17, 2015)

King Dad said:


> yes, almost done tweaking it.  i've never made digital art before; the transparent background thingy has been messing me up but i think i've got it figured out now...



I know the feel ;n;
All I had to work with was MS Paint, ugh. I had to ask someone else to make it transparent for me/place the pixel image on the required background.


----------



## King Dorado (Oct 17, 2015)

haha yes- ms paint here too.  i think its set up right finally, just gonna sleep on deciding which version of my jack o' lantern to submit and then send one in tomorrow.


----------



## Lilaclavender (Oct 17, 2015)

.   

This is mine it's pretty bad.


----------



## KantoKraze (Oct 17, 2015)

made a lil bat! uwu


----------



## DaCoSim (Oct 17, 2015)

KantoKraze said:


> View attachment 152978View attachment 152979
> made a lil bat! uwu



I really like your bat!!! Super cute!!!


----------



## SoraSmiles (Oct 17, 2015)

punctuallyAbsent said:


> Looking at all these other entries I almost don't want to share mine. ._.
> Oh well.
> View attachment 152936View attachment 152937
> Have a purple and orange wrapped chocolate bar, hahah.



That is super cute  They look great!

- - - Post Merge - - -



p e p p e r said:


> ah yours would be so cute with the one I made.  it would be awesome to have all the pumpkin masks




That would be really cool! They're some of my favorite items in the game so I'd love to have them as collectables haha


----------



## Araie (Oct 17, 2015)

I have finished my collectibles, but I can't seem to upload them.. could anyone offer help? I'm not very good at this, haha..


----------



## Locket (Oct 17, 2015)

Araie said:


> I have finished my collectibles, but I can't seem to upload them.. could anyone offer help? I'm not very good at this, haha..



Go to imgur, select upload images at the top, then select the image. After it uploads, there will be links. Click the arrow and choose the BB code one, copy it, then paste it!


----------



## Araie (Oct 17, 2015)

Aithycou said:


> Go to imgur, select upload images at the top, then select the image. After it uploads, there will be links. Click the arrow and choose the BB code one, copy it, then paste it!



I knew I was doing something wrong! Thank you so much!


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 17, 2015)

Black Rupee / Rupoor collectible I made ^ (for us Zelda fans to finally have one)

:/ It's gonna look weird with a purple background so I don't know.... what do you guys think?


----------



## Damniel (Oct 17, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> View attachment 152995
> Black Rupee / Rupoor collectible I made ^ (for us Zelda fans to finally have one)
> 
> :/ It's gonna look weird with a purple background so I don't know.... what do you guys think?



It will blend way to much with the background. Could you possibly, change its color to a brighter shade?


----------



## Jacob (Oct 17, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> View attachment 152995
> Black Rupee / Rupoor collectible I made ^ (for us Zelda fans to finally have one)
> 
> :/ It's gonna look weird with a purple background so I don't know.... what do you guys think?



Looks awsome!!


----------



## Araie (Oct 17, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> View attachment 152995
> Black Rupee / Rupoor collectible I made ^ (for us Zelda fans to finally have one)
> 
> :/ It's gonna look weird with a purple background so I don't know.... what do you guys think?



That looks really good, but how will that fit with halloween exactly..?


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 17, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> It will blend way to much with the background. Could you possibly, change its color to a brighter shade?



With a lot of work XD I'll slowly fix it later or do something else :/



Jacob_lawall said:


> Looks awsome!!



ty!



Araie said:


> That looks really good, but how will that fit with halloween exactly..?



For any Zelda fans out there, they'll know its evilness when they see it.
For non-Zelda players, it makes you poor.   I wanted to make a Zelda-themed collectible, so this is the first thing I thought of.  R.I.P. I'll try something else


----------



## Araie (Oct 17, 2015)

Alright, I think I finally got it after like, forever, haha. 
My thoughts of doing a candle were to guide you through the treacherous thing that is the Woods. If you had one, luck will be brought upon you. But if you didn't? Perhaps you will have luck.. or not.















Lucanosa said:


> With a lot of work XD I'll slowly fix it later or do something else :/
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, it's still awesome! I just don't play Zelda much as other people, haha.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 17, 2015)

Araie said:


> Alright, I think I finally got it after like, forever, haha.
> My thoughts of doing a candle were to guide you through the treacherous thing that is the Woods. If you had one, luck will be brought upon you. But if you didn't? Perhaps your life may be spared..
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome candle!  And ty, but I don't know... I might re-texture it to orange.  Since orange is halloween-ish?  I can just see mine being declined because it's not Halloweeny enough


----------



## Araie (Oct 17, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Awesome candle!  And ty, but I don't know... I might re-texture it to orange.  Since orange is halloween-ish?  I can just see mine being declined because it's not Halloweeny enough



Thank you! Still have no idea how I made it so that I actually liked it though, haha. Oh, and if you did recolor it, even then, I don't think it would make much sense..


----------



## TykiButterfree (Oct 17, 2015)

Here is my collectible entry. I like Jack.


----------



## kassie (Oct 17, 2015)

Submissions close today yeah?


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 17, 2015)

azure said:


> Submissions close today yeah?



I believe it does end today.

Also I finished it and submitting it now:










I'm surprised I completed it so quickly!


----------



## kikotoot (Oct 17, 2015)

I love the candle Araie! I was hoping someone more capable than me would do one cuz a candle collectible is my dream collectible and I have no hope doing a candle justice so thank you! (I hope its a winner ) and it looks great!


----------



## King Dorado (Oct 17, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> I believe it does end today.
> 
> Also I finished it and submitting it now:
> 
> ...



yours isnt showing?


----------



## Flyffel (Oct 17, 2015)

Took some inspiration from Japanese folklore with an autumny and ghostly note!
I really hope I would at least make the cut to the votings after never making it in contests so far as far as I can remember. orz


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 17, 2015)

King Dad said:


> yours isnt showing?



 

do they appear now? :/
I've had a lot of issues with uploading stuff on here.


----------



## roseflower (Oct 17, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> View attachment 153064 View attachment 153065
> 
> do they appear now? :/
> I've had a lot of issues with uploading stuff on here.



Yes it shows up!


----------



## Truffle (Oct 17, 2015)

I guess I'll enter the costume contest after all with my Legend of Zelda costume.



Spoiler: Picture of my costume! Ignore my inability to properly pose. :)


----------



## Araie (Oct 17, 2015)

Truffle said:


> I guess I'll enter the costume contest after all with my Legend of Zelda costume.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Picture of my costume! Ignore my inability to properly pose. :)



Nice, haha.


----------



## PandaNikita (Oct 17, 2015)

I tried hard OTL



Spoiler



Tree with Raven / Bird with Moon and Clouds in BG


----------



## Truffle (Oct 17, 2015)

PandaNikita said:


> I tried hard OTL
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I really like it! You can still tell what it is when not zoomed in on mobile, which makes it really stand out. That must have taken forever. Good job!


----------



## PandaNikita (Oct 17, 2015)

Truffle said:


> I really like it! You can still tell what it is when not zoomed in on mobile, which makes it really stand out. That must have taken forever. Good job!



Thank you! I pretty much used the ellipse tool for everything. I should have made it simpler and pixely-er so that the quality of the image would stay crisp during resizing. 

This was before down-sizing and effects


----------



## Zandy (Oct 18, 2015)

Truffle said:


> I guess I'll enter the costume contest after all with my Legend of Zelda costume.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Picture of my costume! Ignore my inability to properly pose. :)




That's a super awesome link costume!


----------



## King Dorado (Oct 18, 2015)

can anybody see this?  man i dunno if i'm uploading properly


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Oct 18, 2015)

King Dad said:


> can anybody see this?  man i dunno if i'm uploading properly



O:
That's a really good jack-o-lantern!!


----------



## King Dorado (Oct 18, 2015)

thanks!!  now dat i know it shows up i'll get it officially submitted...


----------



## Vizionari (Oct 18, 2015)

PandaNikita said:


> I tried hard OTL
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like this a lot, very appealing!


----------



## Debra (Oct 18, 2015)

/) ~ (\


----------



## Heyden (Oct 18, 2015)

Jav-o-lantern
basically an Avocado jack-o-latern that looks like a pear 

not even based on another member ;P


----------



## Peter (Oct 18, 2015)

thought I'd share mine since the submissions have closed c:



Spoiler: poison apple!














good luck to everyone!!


----------



## cornimer (Oct 18, 2015)

All of these collectibles look great!  I can't wait to see and hopefully purchase the winning ones!  I'm going to have to secretly stay up late the night they come out, lol.


----------



## Araie (Oct 18, 2015)

VanessaMay18 said:


> All of these collectibles look great!  I can't wait to see and hopefully purchase the winning ones!  I'm going to have to secretly stay up late the night they come out, lol.



Maybe they will keep them for a unlimited stock for the rest of October..? I mean, it does seem logical. (I am bad at speculating, so don't take my word for it, haha.)


----------



## cornimer (Oct 18, 2015)

Araie said:


> Maybe they will keep them for a unlimited stock for the rest of October..? I mean, it does seem logical. (I am bad at speculating, so don't take my word for it, haha.)



I hope that is the case!  Because so far I've been asleep during every restock.  >.<


----------



## Araie (Oct 18, 2015)

VanessaMay18 said:


> I hope that is the case!  Because so far I've been asleep during every restock.  >.<



Same here. The times that they do it at are just awful! I haven't even caught a single one yet..


----------



## Javocado (Oct 21, 2015)

Haydenn said:


> Jav-o-lantern
> basically an Avocado jack-o-latern that looks like a pear
> 
> not even based on another member ;P



Panda told me about this the other day, but I forgot to peep at it hahaha I'm really diggin this one.
Looks like we jav a winner. ;-))



Anyway..


Spoiler: Amiibo Hunter Jav


----------



## DaCoSim (Oct 23, 2015)

Javocado said:


> Panda told me about this the other day, but I forgot to peep at it hahaha I'm really diggin this one.
> Looks like we jav a winner. ;-))
> 
> 
> ...



Ha!!! Jav I LUV it!!!! Such a great idea I'll be posting my pic on here tomorrow!


----------



## Javocado (Oct 23, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Ha!!! Jav I LUV it!!!! Such a great idea I'll be posting my pic on here tomorrow!



Thanks! I appreciate it!
Can't wait to see what ya got cookin tomorrow!


----------



## Miharu (Oct 23, 2015)

Sharing my entry for the Deceitful Disguise contest! >//v/< Cosplaying as Yoshino from Date A Live! c:



Spoiler: Yoshino Cosplay











Character:


----------



## EtchaSketch (Oct 23, 2015)

Can't compete with these other entries... So I'm dedicating today and tommorow to make as many stupid costumes as I can xD
The only makeup I have is eyeshadow so I had to work with it:


Spoiler






I know I know the bottom right picture... I was bored xD
*shrugssss*
Anddd they're blurry
And you can't even see the makeup

Oh well


----------



## King Dorado (Oct 23, 2015)

are you Fauna??


----------



## EtchaSketch (Oct 23, 2015)

King Dad said:


> are you Fauna??



Maybe xD


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Oct 24, 2015)

Spoiler






Here's my makeshift witch costume that I've just sumbitted. I don't like buying costumes, I prefer making them myself, so on somewhat short notice this is what I put together. The photo is pretty bad, but my cameraman had to go so this was the best we could do.


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 24, 2015)

TheCreeperHugz said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hehe Tia that's awesome


----------



## Toot (Oct 24, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Sharing my entry for the Deceitful Disguise contest! >//v/< Cosplaying as Yoshino from Date A Live! c:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's you? Lol pretty friggin sweet mate.


----------



## DaCoSim (Oct 24, 2015)

ok guys. Here's my entry  


Spoiler


----------



## Toot (Oct 24, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> ok guys. Here's my entry
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Lol cute. I love the hoodie.


----------



## DaCoSim (Oct 24, 2015)

GodToot said:


> Lol cute. I love the hoodie.



Thx! I made it of course


----------



## Lily. (Oct 24, 2015)

I dressed up food. Don't know which one I should enter
My arts and craft skills have seriously deteriorated since 3rd grade


Spoiler




 Deviled Egg XD



They're both horribly done, but they were fun to do


----------



## Araie (Oct 24, 2015)

Lily. said:


> I dressed up food. Don't know which one I should enter
> My arts and craft skills have seriously deteriorated since 3rd grade
> 
> 
> ...



Oh my gosh, that egg is adorable! (I still do like the carrot, haha.) You should totally enter it!


----------



## Miharu (Oct 24, 2015)

GodToot said:


> That's you? Lol pretty friggin sweet mate.


Ahhh thanks >//v//< Hahaha 



DaCoSim said:


> ok guys. Here's my entry
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Like I told you before, you look adorable!! Great job! <3



Lily. said:


> I dressed up food. Don't know which one I should enter
> My arts and craft skills have seriously deteriorated since 3rd grade
> 
> 
> ...


Omg that egg is so cute!! You should definitely enter it! cx


----------



## The cub servant (Oct 24, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Sharing my entry for the Deceitful Disguise contest! >//v/< Cosplaying as Yoshino from Date A Live! c:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Yoshino Cosplay


Oh my gosh, that costume is too adorable! I love Yoshino!



EtchaSketch said:


> Can't compete with these other entries... So I'm dedicating today and tommorow to make as many stupid costumes as I can xD
> The only makeup I have is eyeshadow so I had to work with it:
> 
> 
> ...


Like King Dad I think you are going to be Fauna as well! But hey, at least you know HOW to put makeup on 




TheCreeperHugz said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is really creative as well! So many good ideas!



DaCoSim said:


> ok guys. Here's my entry
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Oh my Filbert, Thats just ctoo cute as well! You even went into details and made his shirt! 



Lily. said:


> I dressed up food. Don't know which one I should enter
> My arts and craft skills have seriously deteriorated since 3rd grade
> 
> 
> ...



Go for the egg one! they are both great, but there is something about the egg one I just love!


----------



## Miharu (Oct 24, 2015)

The cub servant said:


> Oh my gosh, that costume is too adorable! I love Yoshino!


Ahhh thank you!~ ;//v/; I love Yoshino so much!! She's so cute and her character design is just hnnngggg <333


----------



## DaCoSim (Oct 24, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Ahhh thanks >//v//< Hahaha
> 
> 
> Like I told you before, you look adorable!! Great job! <3
> ...



Oh Jaz. Your costume is bad @$$!!!!! I luv it!!!! and thank you!!!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Thank u cub!!!


----------



## Lily. (Oct 24, 2015)

Thanks guys! :3 I just entered it


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Oct 24, 2015)

TheCreeperHugz said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice! I've just been thoroughly spooked.


----------



## Miharu (Oct 24, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Oh Jaz. Your costume is bad @$$!!!!! I luv it!!!! and thank you!!!



Ahhh thank you!! ;//v/; and pshhh you deserve all the praise <333 You did amazing!


----------



## cherrypup309 (Oct 24, 2015)

Here's my entry. Sorry if it seems bad, I really liked five nights at Freddy's when it first came out. VwV I made this for Jekyll con last year and decided to use it this halloween :3 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also don't mind my messy room ,we moved so stuff is everywhere.


----------



## King Dorado (Oct 24, 2015)

man, that's really good!


----------



## DaCoSim (Oct 24, 2015)

cherrypup309 said:


> Here's my entry. Sorry if it seems bad, I really liked five nights at Freddy's when it first came out. VwV I made this for Jekyll con last year and decided to use it this halloween :3 View attachment 153888
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Also don't mind my messy room ,we moved so stuff is everywhere.



Awesome!!! Gotta show this to my kids!!!


----------



## asuka (Oct 25, 2015)

Spoiler: here's my umaru :D











still trying to decide which single image to submit ;v;


----------



## PandaNikita (Oct 25, 2015)

Spoiler: Sorry if you have a fear of holes ;-;


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Oct 25, 2015)

Here's what I dressed as for the contest(also wore this to Crimson Peak today, and shopping). This isn't the picture I submitted though, cause it doesn't show off my neon green tights or booties... =[






Honestly I wear stuff like this all the time, but the striped tights and hat are new hehe.


----------



## King Dorado (Oct 25, 2015)

asuka said:


> Spoiler: here's my umaru :D
> 
> 
> 
> ...



do you have time to take more fotos?  only one shows the whole design of the hoodie...


----------



## The cub servant (Oct 25, 2015)

Guess that I have to show my picture as well! 

Well since I don't want to show myself on pictures, and my pets won't stop moving when I'm trying to take a picture of them, I decided to dress up a chair.

Originally it was going to be based on the queen of hearts from Alice in wonderland, but I decided to make it look like just some kind of evil ruler / evil queen!


----------



## PandaNikita (Oct 25, 2015)

--- oops


----------



## Miharu (Oct 25, 2015)

cherrypup309 said:


> Here's my entry. Sorry if it seems bad, I really liked five nights at Freddy's when it first came out. VwV I made this for Jekyll con last year and decided to use it this halloween :3 View attachment 153888
> 
> Also don't mind my messy room ,we moved so stuff is everywhere.


It doesn't seem bad at all!! Great job!!! 



asuka said:


> Spoiler: here's my umaru :D
> 
> 
> 
> ...


UMARUUUU <333 Hahahah she's just too cute!! XD Good luck on choosing your image! <3 I think they all look amazing! cx



PandaNikita said:


> Spoiler: Sorry if you have a fear of holes ;-;


You have some serious talent with make-up!! Great job!! >//v/< 



KaydeeKrunk said:


> Here's what I dressed as for the contest(also wore this to Crimson Peak today, and shopping). This isn't the picture I submitted though, cause it doesn't show off my neon green tights or booties... =[
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OHHH looking lovely!!! I love the black lipstick too!! cx



The cub servant said:


> Guess that I have to show my picture as well!
> 
> Well since I don't want to show myself on pictures, and my pets won't stop moving when I'm trying to take a picture of them, I decided to dress up a chair.
> 
> Originally it was going to be based on the queen of hearts from Alice in wonderland, but I decided to make it look like just some kind of evil ruler / evil queen!


Ohhh nice creativity!  She really does look like the Queen of Hearts though!! Hahaha XD I knew it was her right off the bat XD (Though it may be because I really loved watching Alice in Wonderland hahaha) Great job! c:


----------



## Javocado (Oct 25, 2015)

PandaNikita said:


> Spoiler: Sorry if you have a fear of holes ;-;



Call me Shia LaBeouf because I love holes!!!

But your costume is so metal dude


----------



## Lily. (Oct 25, 2015)

These are all amazing guys! ☆_☆ Keep up the great work!


----------



## King Dorado (Oct 25, 2015)

our Teddy bear is dressed up as a secret Halloween Villager- can you tell which one?

test:






does this show up for you guys?


----------



## Dinosaurz (Oct 25, 2015)

King Dad said:


> our Teddy bear is dressed up as a secret Halloween Villager- can you tell which one?
> 
> test:
> 
> ...



Stitches? And yes it does.


----------



## spamurai (Oct 25, 2015)

asuka said:


> Spoiler: here's my umaru :D
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*_*
Winner xD
Far too cute *_*


----------



## cherrypup309 (Oct 25, 2015)

Thank you everyone who liked my costume! Also good luck to everyone entering; all the costumes look great!


----------



## PandaNikita (Oct 25, 2015)

Javocado said:


> Call me Shia LaBeouf because I love holes!!!
> 
> But your costume is so metal dude



Thanks Rambo!! Save me some amiibos


----------



## The cub servant (Oct 25, 2015)

cherrypup309 said:


> Here's my entry. Sorry if it seems bad, I really liked five nights at Freddy's when it first came out. VwV I made this for Jekyll con last year and decided to use it this halloween :3 View attachment 153888
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Also don't mind my messy room ,we moved so stuff is everywhere.



You have really done a good job here, I love how you have put it together! I also really enjoyed this game when it first came out!



asuka said:


> Spoiler: here's my umaru :D
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aww, that is such an adorable costume! ;w; Good luck in the contest !



PandaNikita said:


> Spoiler: Sorry if you have a fear of holes ;-;



Oh my god! I can't even use eyeshadow properly! Your makeup is amazing! ?o?



KaydeeKrunk said:


> Here's what I dressed as for the contest(also wore this to Crimson Peak today, and shopping). This isn't the picture I submitted though, cause it doesn't show off my neon green tights or booties... =[
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This one is amazing as well! Love your black lipstick by the way! 



Miharu said:


> Ohhh nice creativity!  She really does look like the Queen of Hearts though!! Hahaha XD I knew it was her right off the bat XD (Though it may be because I really loved watching Alice in Wonderland hahaha) Great job! c:



Aww thank you! It's not nearly as good as many of the ones in this thread, although I'm still a bit proud of it 




King Dad said:


> our Teddy bear is dressed up as a secret Halloween Villager- can you tell which one?
> 
> test:
> 
> ...



Just as Slammint, I think it is Stitches as well! Also, another great piece of work here!


----------



## King Dorado (Oct 25, 2015)

The cub servant said:


> Just as Slammint, I think it is Stitches as well! Also, another great piece of work here!



thanks-- you guys are right, it's our teddy bear dressed up as Halloween Stitches!


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 25, 2015)

Well there were only 30 entries total in the Deceitful Disguise Contest so it really wouldn't make sense not to show what I submitted now.... xD




Spoiler












It's got me thinking about chocolate and water at the same time.....


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 25, 2015)

I put a week of work to make this 


Spoiler: what I was going for













Spoiler: End product- ignore my not amazing face



And here is what I look like-


----------



## King Dorado (Oct 25, 2015)

that's really good, Cadbberry!


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 25, 2015)

King Dad said:


> that's really good, Cadbberry!



Thank you :3 It was a lot of handiwork but I am really loving it, at least the tutu was easy to make that is under the skirt


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 25, 2015)

Double post


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Oct 25, 2015)

Cadbberry said:


> I put a week of work to make this
> 
> 
> Spoiler: what I was going for
> ...



Great job!!


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 25, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> Great job!!



Thank you so much :3


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 25, 2015)

Cadbberry said:


> I put a week of work to make this
> 
> 
> Spoiler: what I was going for
> ...




Awesome job, Cadbberry!


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 25, 2015)

DoubleR said:


> Awesome job, Cadbberry!



Thank you so much :3 Hard work pays off


----------



## pandapples (Oct 25, 2015)

Spoiler: hello I'm here to buy your sharks, beetles, and premiums







I hate wearing wigs & shout outs to selfie sticks


----------



## Jacob (Oct 25, 2015)

glitch i think


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 25, 2015)

I can't see these new posts, what is this, whyyyy


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Oct 25, 2015)

Cadbberry said:


> I can't see these new posts, what is this, whyyyy



Just restart the browser in the future, that fixed it for me.


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 25, 2015)

pandapples said:


> Spoiler: hello I'm here to buy your sharks, beetles, and premiums
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Super cute!

- - - Post Merge - - -



The Hidden Owl said:


> Just restart the browser in the future, that fixed it for me.



Thank you for the advice :3


----------



## King Dorado (Oct 25, 2015)

pandapples said:


> Spoiler: hello I'm here to buy your sharks, beetles, and premiums
> 
> 
> 
> ...



great job, Reese!


----------

